# syslog-ng won't start

## mdawini

Please assist.This is a production box and all of a sudden syslog just stopped and is giving below errors when starting.Does syslod depend on e2fsk and udev.Sorry l am not very much exposed to gentoo

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd is already running

 * Failed to start udev                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd is already running

 * Failed to start udev                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax: clean, 11/2443264 files, 345131/9765624 blocks

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x80a of format 3.6 with standard journal

Blocks (total/free): 536367392/418149418 by 4096 bytes

Filesystem is NOT clean

Partition /dev/sdax is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it

 * Filesystems couldn't be fixed                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: fsck failed to start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd is already running

 * Failed to start udev                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd is already running

 * Failed to start udev                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax: clean, 11/2443264 files, 345131/9765624 blocks

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdax is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdaX is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/sdaX is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x80a of format 3.6 with standard journal

Blocks (total/free): 536367392/418149401 by 4096 bytes

Filesystem is NOT clean

Partition /dev/sdax is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it

 * Filesystems couldn't be fixed                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: fsck failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start localmount as fsck would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start syslog-ng as fsck would not start

----------

## MacGyver031

Does the system have RAID 0 with redundant disks? If not, you should start the system with liveCD and check the disk for errors. I have the feeling that your root disk is dying or dead.

----------

